# Skeeter Pom



## savaytse66 (Jan 7, 2011)

After successfully making (and consuming) my first batch of Skeeter Pee, I decided to start another. This time, I am going for a Pomegranate Pee. Walking through the grocery store recently, I came across a 1.5 liter (48 oz) jug of Pom 100% pomegranate juice.

I started the Pee this morning. Before starting the basic recipe, I added some pectic enzyme directly to the pom juice and let it sit overnight. This morning, after figuring out how much water and sugar I needed in order to scale the recipe to 6 gallons (I LOVE the fermcalc program that's freely available for download), I made the basic recipe and added the 48 oz of pomegranate juice. 

The only thing I am left wondering is if I used enough pom juice to give it the flavor I am looking for. I figure I'll just let it ferment dry, and backsweeten a small amount. If it worked, great! If not, I'll backsweeten with another bottle of pomegranate juice.

Thoughts?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 7, 2011)

The level of pomegranate flavor will be largely subjective. It will really depend on what you are personally looking for. I think you're on the right track with adding additional juice later on if you want more flavor. Keep in mind that volume additions added after fermentation will lower your alcohol content. Some people also report that their batch goes cloudy again when new juice is added, so you may need to factor that possibility into the equasion. Cheers


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2011)

savaytse66 said:


> I'll backsweeten with another bottle of pomegranate juice.
> Thoughts?



In addition to what Lon said you'll want to simmer the Pom juice down to about half for your flavor pack and you still will probably have to add more sugar


----------



## savaytse66 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sure it's way too early to say for sure, but the pre-fermentation smell of the must is very nice. It is predominantly lemon for sure, but the pomegranate is detectable, and the must is a very obvious pink. I suspect the final product will look more like a rose wine than anything. Again, it's WAY too early, but I'm optimistic. One of my major complaints with the commercial flavored hard lemonades is that the lemon flavor is all but lost, which may be the brewers' intent. I'm looking for lemonade with a hint of pomegranate, not hard pomegranate.

In regard to Lon's point about the cloudiness, what are anyone's thoughts about adding the juice prior to fining if I do in fact decide to add juice at the end? I would probably treat the juice with a small amount of pectic, add it to the pee 24 hours later, and then let it sit for a week or two. Then I'd fine with either Super-Kleer or Sparkolloid and backsweeten with sugar if needed.

I like the idea, by the way, of reducing the pomegranate juice down to a half or less in order to create more of a concentrated syrup and keep he alcohol near the intended 10%. Thanks for that.


----------



## cst (Nov 4, 2011)

So how did this turn out?


----------

